

Mt. Gox: New note from Mark Karpeles - Mindphreaker
https://www.mtgox.com?update

======
sp332
This was already posted today
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7304236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7304236)

------
m1k3yboi
WTF come on guys, use search! It feels like Groundhog Day with these multiple
postings.....

